# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  اريد بعض المعلومات عن الشاعر ابي الحسن علي بن زريق وكذلك قصائده

## مريم ريهام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته                                                             انا جديده في هذا المنتدى ارجوا ان تقبلوني كصديقه                                                   انا اعشق الشعر و الشعراء رجاءا اذا كان ممكن اريد بعض المعلومات عن الشاعر  ابي الحسن علي بن زريق  وكذلك قصائده عندي قصيدة لا تعذليه فقط

----------


## نجاة الظاهري

أهلاً بك أخية . .
ما أعرفه عن الشاعر قليل . .
كل ما أعرفه عنه أنه شاعرٌ أندلسي . .
و ليس لديه سوى قصيدته اليتيمة " لا تعذليه " . .
و سمعتُ مرةً أنه لا وجود لهذا الشاعر و هي خرافة نسجها أحدهم و كتب هذه القصيدة على لسانه ..

و الله أعلم أولاً و أخيراً .  ~

----------

